# Verkaufe einige Sachen



## jongtan (14. November 2013)

Schaut mal vorbei, habe noch einige andere Artikel, diese werden im laufe der tage eingestellt

!!AB 1€!!

Grafikkarten:

AMD Radeon 5770 | eBay

AMD Radeon HD 2900 XT | eBay

Prozessor:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 - 2,4 GHz Dual-Core Prozessor + Prozessorkühlung 735858190138 | eBay

Sonstiges:

Vandalismussichere Tastatur mit Trackball + linke & rechte Maustaste | eBay


----------



## jongtan (15. November 2013)

Update:

Komplettpacket (fehlt nur noch ein Gehäuse):
DESKTOP COMPUTER (KOMPLETTPACKET) | eBay

Motherboard:
INTEL DESKTOP BOARD D975XBX2KR + 2x 1GB Rx8 | eBay


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

jongtan schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Komplettpacket (fehlt nur noch ein Gehäuse):
> DESKTOP COMPUTER (KOMPLETTPACKET) | eBay



Also das wird mal beobachtet. Mal sehen


----------



## Batze (22. November 2013)

Da hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet, nur 66€. Das ist in meinen Augen doch bissel wenig.


----------

